# The Official 2/14 Valentine's Day Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Feb 10, 2007)

All the models except the GFS (which has been consistently wrong anyway) are showing a major winter storm moving up the coast Wednesday. Some stations are already hyping it as the Valentines Blizzard of 2007. The way this year has gone, it will miss us so have the snow guns ready instead.


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, I sure hope it happens......I'm up at K then, so it'd be nice.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 10, 2007)

I think it will hit NJ hard but not so much Vermont.  The last look I had at the UKMET it showed 15-20 inches for NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah, right.  long range forecasts.  They even missed the 6-8" that No VT got on Th-Fri.  I'll listen again on Wednesday.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 10, 2007)

Those were not long range forecasts they are model interpretations. Secondly if you don't have anything to say that will advance the topic don't say anything at all.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 10, 2007)

GFS is on board now with this storm...


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> Those were not long range forecasts they are model interpretations. Secondly if you don't have anything to say that will advance the topic don't say anything at all.



Hmm, A little testy are we?
Happy to start a little wager!


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 10, 2007)

Zand said:


> Valentines Blizzard of 2007.



I think I can claim dibs on predicting this one.  My totals may be a little off though.  


Everybody now!


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 10, 2007)

Zand said:


> The way this year has gone, it will miss us so have the snow guns ready instead.



What's with the pessimism? This year has been going just fine since that rain after new years. I don't know where you've been skiing but Sugarbush was incredible today and has been for the last 2-3 weeks.

That said...Bring on the storm because the one thing we haven't had is a big dump :smash: :smash:


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yea, all models look to be in some sort of agreement for once. Well maybe not agreement, but they all show an ok snow.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 11, 2007)

I know its accuweather but 

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0


----------



## jimmer (Feb 11, 2007)

billski said:


> Hmm, A little testy are we?
> Happy to start a little wager!


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                ill wager a pack of double stuffed oreos that we will have some sort of weather, and it will be dark at night.:dunce:


----------



## ga2ski (Feb 11, 2007)

Please delete topic. When are you folks gonna learn that you keep scaring the storms away.


----------



## hammer (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep, Ullr's a real wuss this year...I'll bet we won't get more than a few inches out of this one...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 11, 2007)

I fart bigger storms than Ullr's put out this year.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 11, 2007)

i'm going to wash my car right now.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 11, 2007)

Lawn furniture is out there with the volleyball net, were opening the pool this weekend, i bet Ullr wont stop us.


----------



## castlerock (Feb 11, 2007)

*The NWS guys are in.....*

LONG TERM /WEDNESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY/...
MAJOR WINTER EVENT POTENTIAL FOR THE EXTENDED. LATEST MDL RUNS HAVE
DRAGGED COASTAL SYSTEM CLOSER TO THE NEW ENG COASTLINE...WHICH IN
TURN NOW FORCES MORE ATLANTIC MOISTURE INTO THE FA. UPPER TROUGH
OVER CENTRAL U.S. DRAGS LOW CLOSER TO THE AREA AS IT MVS EAST. WITH
AMPLE QPF FROM THE ATLANTIC FEEDING INTO SYSTEM...SIGNIFCANT
SNOWFALL POSSIBLE. HARDEST HIT AREAS LOOK TO BE SC VT..ESPECIALLY
WIND/ORANGE CTYS...SO HAVE GONE HIGH LIKELY FOR NOW...AND WILL LET
LATER SHIFTS FINE TUNE THE POPS AS EVENT DRAWS NEARER. MDLS BEGIN TO
MV TOWARDS THE NE TOWARDS THE MAINE COASTLINE BY WED
NGT/THURS...SHIFTING PRECIP SHIELD TO ENCOMPASS MOST OF E VT. BY
LATE THURS INTO SATURDAY THE CWA WILL BE UNDER NORTHERLY FLOW AS
COASTAL SYSTEM SLOWLY WRAPS UP INTO THE CANADIAN MARITIMES. THIS
WILL PUT MAINLY THE NORTHERN REGIONS OF THE CWA...ESPECIALLY FOR N
VT...INTO POTENTIAL FOR SEVERAL INCHES OF ACCUM. MTN AREAS OF NE VT
WILL BE CLOEST TO SYSTEM AND HAVE BEST POTENTIAL AS MOISTURE ADVECTS
AROUND THE SYSTEM. WILL TAPER PRECIP OFF FROM WEST TO EAST AS LOW
MVS OFF THE COASTINTO SATURDAY

305 PM EST SUN FEB 11 2007

Burlington Discussion


----------



## hrstrat57 (Feb 11, 2007)

snoseek said:


> i'm going to wash my car right now.



I waxed my car, polished the wheels and the _*tires*_!!

Take that you baby faced fake snowstorm!!!:uzi: :smash:


----------



## JBYRD22 (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe there will be a big dump this weekend and I can tell the wife that I got stranded...


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 11, 2007)

pffffff. I can't believe I bought into the hype in my earlier post. You guys are right. Ullr doesn't have the balls to hit us with a big storm.


----------



## JBYRD22 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ullr....I fart in your general direction...I dare ya!
:uzi:


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 12, 2007)

If the models keep shifting it west we could be looking at mixing in south eastern areas of Vermont and in New Hampshire.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2007)

This just in from the NWS:  



> /O.NEW.KBTV.WS.A.0002.070214T0600Z- 070215T1200Z/ ORANGE-WESTERN RUTLAND- WINDSOR-EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BRADFORD...RANDOLPH... RUTLAND... SPRINGFIELD...WHITE RIVER JUNCTION...EAST WALLINGFORD... KILLINGTON 407 AM EST MON FEB 12 2007
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 12, 2007)

This shifting west BS is really pissing me off!!!!! 

I want SNOW not RAIN goddammit! GRRRR


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 12, 2007)

WCAX out of Burlington is calling for 6-12 this morning....


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll believe it when I look outside and don't see the pavement.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 12, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> WCAX out of Burlington is calling for 6-12 this morning....



Like has been said earlier Ullr doesn't have the balls to set of a big dump this year. :uzi: 6-12 really isn't that big.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2007)

any of our weather guys want to chime in on the track?  seems like no weather people want to go out on a limb and say what its gonna do.   I keep hearing sleet mixing in as far north as southern vermont.


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Feb 12, 2007)

From Joe Fox's Single Chair Weather Blog:
_
"Major storm set to strike northern/central Vermont

Biggest storm, on a synoptic scale, is set to strike Mad River Glen and surrounding Vermont beginning late in the evening on Tuesday and lasting into Thursday. There will be both very heavy snow and high winds. The northern half of Vermont, the White Mountains of New Hampshire and much of the southern two thirds of Maine look to be in the storms sweet spot where total snowfall based on preliminary indications will be in the 18-36 inch range by late day Thursday. Wow !!! Coastal areas will see lots of sleet/ice and limited snowfall so don't be fooled if the forecast for Boston and New York downplays snowfall accumulations. There loss is our gain !!

I'll have a full update later today but I have to be careful not to get stricken with storm attention deficit disorder here at work

Posted by Joshua Fox at 9:20 AM"_

It's often pretty MRG specific, but he's very thorough, and I'm looking forward to his full update.  Check it out at http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Feb 12, 2007)

*Copied from a post by Freeheelwilly @ SKIADK*


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> *Copied from a post by Freeheelwilly @ SKIADK*



That's from a guy named Dave I believe, at wxrisk.com. He has a good track record.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sticking with my prediction of 22" on Hunter 44.  At least if I am wrong, it will be a matter of degree, not in kind.  


Dance Ya Scaliwags...DANCE!


----------



## BLESS (Feb 12, 2007)

I 'll be heading up to Jackson NH on Tues night!  Getting excited, however, most people's linls tend to talk about vermont........any info on the Attitash, Sunday River areas?  THANKS!  KEEPING FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 12, 2007)

Why are you guys getting me all jacked up? I am going to Jay Peak tuesday late morning and skiing w-fri. I'm trying not to get my hopes too high but the potential of 2-3 feet of snow is a hard thing for a powder skier not to get excited about. 

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## KingM (Feb 12, 2007)

NHpowderhound said:


> Why are you guys getting me all jacked up? I am going to Jay Peak tuesday late morning and skiing w-fri. I'm trying not to get my hopes too high but the potential of 2-3 feet of snow is a hard thing for a powder skier not to get excited about.
> ((*
> *))NHPH



Dude, as a powder skier, your time has finally come. JP on 2-3 feet of fresh will be awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 12, 2007)

It's looking like Ullr is going to get his a$$ handed to him by Cupid. 

Cupid must ski or board :grin: !

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I fart bigger storms than Ullr's put out this year.



In all fairness, that's a pretty hefty standard for any god to live up to...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> In all fairness, that's a pretty hefty standard for any god to live up to...




Is it my fault that Mexican Night is so darned much fun?


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Is it my fault that Mexican Night is so darned much fun?



Yikes.

I hope the Mrs. owns a gas mask.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 12, 2007)

Marc said:


> Yikes.
> 
> I hope the Mrs. owns a gas mask.



She holds the patent on them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2007)

Latest forecast from WCAX is 8-14 inches for VT.  Some sleet maybe in S VT.


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 12, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Latest forecast from WCAX is 8-14 inches for VT.  Some sleet maybe in S VT.



Ahhh....here we go...let the warm air mix in. 
nice.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Ahhh....here we go...let the warm air mix in.
> nice.



The sle%t is only a possibility at this point....the cold air is really coming in right now....so the chances of that NCP are getting slimmer...


----------



## awf170 (Feb 12, 2007)

NECN's forecast is 25 inches for basically all of Vermont, most of NH, and a good chunk of Maine.  I really think somewhere is going to end up with 3 ft.  

http://weather.boston.com/


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2007)

awf170 said:


> NECN's forecast is 25 inches for basically all of Vermont, most of NH, and a good chunk of Maine.  I really think somewhere is going to end up with 3 ft.
> 
> http://weather.boston.com/



Man, I hope so....but the Boston weather forecasts are terrible when it comes to NNE.  Then again, maybe this can be the time to prove me wrong.  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2007)

The latest from NWS for Central VT:  



> Winter Storm Watch
> 
> /O.CON.KBTV.WS.A.0002.070214T0600Z- 070215T1200Z/ ORANGE-WESTERN RUTLAND- WINDSOR-EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...BRADFORD...RANDOLPH... RUTLAND... SPRINGFIELD...WHITE RIVER JUNCTION...EAST WALLINGFORD... KILLINGTON 827 PM EST MON FEB 12 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## awf170 (Feb 12, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Man, I hope so....but the Boston weather forecasts are terrible when it comes to NNE.  Then again, maybe this can be the time to prove me wrong.  :wink:




NECN is usually really good.  It is more of a New England forecast then a Boston one.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

awf170 said:


> NECN is usually really good.  It is more of a New England forecast then a Boston one.



Hey Austin, I bought a pair of Hi Rides this weekend... suppose there will be some fresh to skin to left this weekend?  How's the frostbite toe?


----------



## MadPadraic (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a pass to Sunapee and Cannon. Sunapee wouldn't be so evil as to flatten fresh snow into useless corduroy would they?


----------



## Justin10 (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1641


----------



## SkiFirst (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## powderfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

*Forecast For Upcoming Winter Storm*

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1641

Map and text.  Technical discussion coming tomorrow morning.  What I've seen of the latest data tonight, the storm is still in the two thumbs up category.  Its like they gave me the crayons to draw a major interior northeast snowstorm...expect Winter Storm Warnings to fly with the 4am or 11am packages put out by the NWS in Burlington, Albany, and Boston.  Gray, ME will likely wait till 4pm tomorrow for the warnings.

-Scott


----------



## salsgang (Feb 13, 2007)

NWS Gray ME put up their winter storm warning this morning. 

"...SNOWFALL AMOUNTS, FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT, WILL LIKELY EXCEED A FOOT ACROSS THE MOUNTAINS AND FOOTHILLS OF WESTERN MAINE AND NORTHERN AND CENTRAL NEW HAMPSHIRE. SOME AREAS COULD GET AS MUCH AS TWO FEET OF SNOW FROM THIS STORM."


----------



## ckofer (Feb 13, 2007)

there is no reason to work thursday


----------



## Skier75 (Feb 13, 2007)

ckofer said:


> there is no reason to work thursday



I agree....so I'll take Friday off instead....  Gonna hit Sugarloaf, lets hope the storm makes it up that far.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2007)

I think we are *already talking about this...continue the discussion here.*


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2007)

UPDATE:  Hey folks, *we have a HEAVY SNOW WARNING in effect!!!!!!!*    



> /O.UPG.KBTV.WS.A.0002.070214T0600Z- 070215T1200Z/ /O.NEW.KBTV.HS.W. 0001.070214T0600Z-070215T1200Z/ EASTERN CLINTON-EASTERN ESSEX-GRAND ISLE-WESTERN FRANKLIN-ORLEANS- ESSEX- WESTERN CHITTENDEN-LAMOILLE-CALEDONIA- WASHINGTON- WESTERN ADDISON-ORANGE- WESTERN RUTLAND-WINDSOR-EASTERN FRANKLIN- EASTERN CHITTENDEN-EASTERN ADDISON-EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PLATTSBURGH...PORT HENRY... TICONDEROGA...ALBURGH...SOUTH HERO...ST. ALBANS...NEWPORT... ISLAND POND...BURLINGTON...JOHNSON...STOWE... ST. JOHNSBURY... MONTPELIER... MIDDLEBURY...VERGENNES...BRADFORD... RANDOLPH... RUTLAND...SPRINGFIELD... WHITE RIVER JUNCTION...ENOSBURG FALLS... RICHFORD...UNDERHILL... BRISTOL...RIPTON...EAST WALLINGFORD... KILLINGTON 343 AM EST TUE FEB 13 2007
> 
> ...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM WEDNESDAY TO 7 AM EST THURSDAY...
> 
> ...


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2007)

From Mad River Glen's web site:

_The  BIG NEWS is that we can expect a major dumping of 20"-40" beginning Tuesday night into Thursday._


----------



## dmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't wait to get out of Ct and get back home...  Everyone at work is confused why I'd drive to where the storm is supposed to be bad..  Unless they're skiers...


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

Gonna merge this with the other thread.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 13, 2007)

taking today (tues.) off. Gonna need the legs strong for the next 3.


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Gonna merge this with the other thread.



Dont know what that means  


I am thinking Magic on Friday....been away to long....Mmmm......


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

pepperdawg said:


> Dont know what that means



Sorry for the confusion. powderfreak started another thread and I moved the posts in here.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't know why everyone's so excited over Wednesday, Thursday is the day for nice fresh pow. Heavy snow isn't starting til Wednesday at noon and supposed to continue into Wednesday night. Don't shoot your load too early.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Don't shoot your load too early.



I'm laying in bed sick.  This one literally made me LMAO.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm thinking Friday would be the best day. Thursday we're expecting the winds that usually come after a big storm. Probably will be wind holds.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm laying in bed sick. This one literally made me LMAO.


 

I'm just thinking in terms of people taking sick days from work, don't want to waste them.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'm just thinking in terms of people taking sick days from work, don't want to waste them.



With this crowd talking about powder days it could mean a lot more than sick days.  :-o


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2007)

Unfortunately we may get shadowed by the White Mtns a bit here in the NEK (typical with Nor-Easters :evil: ). Even if we only get a foot out of this storm I'll be extremely happy.


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 13, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> I'm thinking Friday would be the best day. Thursday we're expecting the winds that usually come after a big storm. Probably will be wind holds.



Exactly!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 13, 2007)

maybe you should wait till saturday.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 13, 2007)

Our local weather guy is predicting 30"-48" for the Bush and Stowe. The first flakes will start at 3AM tonight. It will also be windy in the afternoon. It took me 10 tries to get into the NOAA site early this morning...this is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Our local weather guy is predicting 30"-48" for the Bush and Stowe. The first flakes will start at 3AM tonight. It will also be windy in the afternoon. It took me 10 tries to get into the NOAA site early this morning...this is going to be very interesting.



After getting frustrated with NOAA I slummed it and checked AccuWeather and Weather.com.


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Our local weather guy is predicting 30"-48" for the Bush and Stowe. The first flakes will start at 3AM tonight. It will also be windy in the afternoon. It took me 10 tries to get into the NOAA site early this morning...this is going to be very interesting.



I had to read that three times to make sure I wasn't imagining things.... this may be a time for me to go to MRG...


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm still apprehensive about this. Not getting my hopes up at all. It looks great, and every piece is in place, but it ain't over til the mercedez suv is in the ditch.


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2007)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> I'm still apprehensive about this. Not getting my hopes up at all. It looks great, and every piece is in place, but it ain't over til the mercedez suv is in the ditch.


POTD!!!

Mercedes SUV in the ditch...ROFL...


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm laying in bed sick.  This one literally made me LMAO.



And this made _me_ LMAO. But figuratively, not literally. That would hurt.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the timing of this storm is pretty good regarding everyone coming for the holiday weekend in that I am hoping by Friday afternoon the roads should be somewhat plowed. 

I don't remember the exact year, maybe 2000, it was a pretty mediocre snow year, starting Friday morning of this same holiday weekened it started snowing hard in the morning. By dinnertime the calls started coming in, guests and especially big busses could not get up the Sugarbush access rd. 

We rallied all the big trucks we could muster and started ferrying them up the road to the Sugarbush Inn to check in and then took them to their condos. I worked about 14 hours that day.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2007)

hammer said:


> POTD!!!
> 
> Mercedes SUV in the ditch...ROFL...


 
I'll second that!


----------



## Jean-Pierre Skier (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm officially pulling my head out of the oven and strapping on my boards.  Albeit, I did ski 9 days in Utah in January (no freshies there either, unfortunately :angry.  

It's time to rip again!!!!  :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 13, 2007)

I just posted this on another thread but I'll put it up again.This is for the Nh Whites.
WIND CHILL WARNING IS CANCELLED
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAY HAS CANCELLED THE WIND CHILL
WARNING. THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 3 AM
WEDNESDAY TO 6 AM EST THURSDAY. 
SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 18 TO 30 INCHES FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
WEDNESDAY NIGHT.
    Get out and ski it Wed/Thu if you can cuz it's going to be a freekin zoo this weekend!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2007)

the latest forecast has it coming right over ct and eastern mass.  calling it an inside runner.  and the pressure is gonna be way low.  

i just hope it doesnt come any further north or west.  it sounds like its starting to cut it real close.  snowfall across ct, (i know who cares) is being downgraded due to more mixing and a total changeover to ncp.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> the latest forecast has it coming right over ct and eastern mass.  calling it an inside runner.  and the pressure is gonna be way low.
> 
> i just hope it doesnt come any further north or west.  it sounds like its starting to cut it real close.  snowfall across ct, (i know who cares) is being downgraded due to more mixing and a total changeover to ncp.



This is such a frustrating and maddening bummer. What happened to storms coming by way of the 40/70 benchmark 

I can't even begin to express how angry and frustrated I am.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 13, 2007)

And remember Valentines day in on hum....ummm Wednesday this year..inform your significant other


----------



## dmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Most Locations Will Receive A Foot Or More Of
Snow By Wednesday Night...with Many Areas Likely Getting 18 To
36 Inches...especially From The Greater Capital Region North And
West.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 13, 2007)

Does that mean Belleayre should get hammered?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2007)

The Sneak said:


> This is such a frustrating and maddening bummer. What happened to storms coming by way of the 40/70 benchmark
> 
> I can't even begin to express how angry and frustrated I am.



this is the blurb that scared me.  i finally was able to get back in.

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
1114 AM EST TUE FEB 13 2007

.UPDATE...
QUICK LOOK AT 12Z NAM/GFS CONTINUES TO SHOW INSIDE RUNNER WITH TRACK
ACRS NARRAGANSETT BAY. EVEN MORE TROUBLING IS TRACK OF 850 MB LOW UP
THRU CT AND CNTRL MA AND 700 LOW WEST OF THAT. THIS WOULD PUT AXIS OF
HEAVIEST SNOWFALL ACRS NORTHERN NEW ENG. WE WILL EVALUATE FULL MODEL
SUITE THIS AFTN BUT WE WILL PROBABLY NEED TO INTRODUCE MORE MIXING
FURTHER N AND WEST AND CUT BACK ON SNOW ACCUM IF TREND CONTINUES.
BEST CHC OF ALL SNOW LOOKS TO BE ACRS OUR FAR NW ZONES FROM BERKS TO
MONADNOCKS.

of course, this is even better for northern vermont but i would love to see the mix not reach s. vermont at all.


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 13, 2007)

That's why I'll be at either the Bush or Jay on Thursday, the Bush on Saturday, and Smuggs on Sunday


----------



## powderfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

UPDATE on storm...

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1653

You'll likey. 

-Scott


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> UPDATE on storm...
> 
> http://www.firsttracksonline.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1653
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott.

In addition to the Catskills getting slammed by this, I'm also psyched that the MRV area seems to be in the track of the heaviest snow. I've got a trip planned to the MRV in about 3 weeks and things are looking very good right now.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2007)

Marc said:


> Hey Austin, I bought a pair of Hi Rides this weekend... suppose there will be some fresh to skin to left this weekend?  How's the frostbite toe?



What do you want to do?  I'm in for Sunday through Tuesday.  I could probably even stay the night too.  As long as it isn't too cold I'll be down for about anything (I don't think it is going to be).  Want to do Tucks? :lol:

Seriously though.  Cardigan?  The snowfields on Firescrew will probably be epic.  And it is a pretty short drive.  

Any other ideas?


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's my first obs for NW CT: 24 degrees and the Western sky is very grey. The snow must be approaching but nothing falling yet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2007)

Nothing on Longisland but I can smell it!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2007)

Cold and clouding up here in VT.  Forecasts are now saying somewhere between 10 and 24 inches.  Some spots may get 30 inches.  We'll see.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 13, 2007)

Light Snow in Sussex County NJ


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 13, 2007)

Just waiting for those first few flakes here in North Country NY. Weatherman are calling anywhere from 16 to 36 for us. Im hoping its the latter.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 13, 2007)

I am hoping to be able to make my flight out of Bradley on thursday morning to Denver.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 13, 2007)

*Now thats a forcast!!!*

From NWS (noaa.gov)



> .TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE 1 TO 2 FEET WITH LOCALLY
> HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE. IN ADDITION...SNOWFALL RATES COULD
> EXCEED 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR ON WEDNESDAY...COMBINED WITH
> DEVELOPING BRISK NORTH WINDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH WILL CREATE AREAS OF
> ...



Theres nothing like hearing storm totals measured in feet 

I'll be in Warren, VT in three weeks...there is a God


----------



## roark (Feb 13, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I am hoping to be able to make my flight out of Bradley on thursday morning to Denver.


I am hoping to make it to Hartford tomorrow (flight was cancelled tonight- fortunately my brother lives near Baltimore). If I miss this storm I'll be pissed...:evil:


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 13, 2007)

> ....MESO-SCALE BLINDING SNOW BANDS COULD PRODUCE INCREDIBLE LOCALIZED SNOWFALL RATES UP TO 6 INCHES PER HOUR....
> .....





> ....
> PROJECTED TOTAL STORM SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED TO BE BETWEEN 15 AND 30 INCHES... WITH SOME LOCALITIES...ESPECIALLY THE NORTHEAST SLOPES OF GREEN COUNTY... POSSIBLY REACHING AMOUNTS IN EXCESS OF THREE FEET!
> .....


Dance the night away


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

Lightly snowing now in NW CT.


----------



## Zand (Feb 13, 2007)

Snowing moderately here. I've heard predictions from 4" to 3' just in this area. My prediction for the western Worcester hills is 18-24".


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm staying home until next week. Figure it's going to be tought for the groomers to keep up with all this snow


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'm staying home until next week.


Why?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2007)

Figure it's going to be tought for the groomers to keep up with all this snow


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Figure it's going to be tought for the groomers to keep up with all this snow


:dunce:


----------



## gladerider (Feb 13, 2007)

been planning a trip to mt. sno this weekend for 3 months. i feel so lucky....
i believe...


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 13, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I am hoping to be able to make my flight out of Bradley on thursday morning to Denver.




I hope I get back in to Logan on Thursday night.........


----------



## dmc (Feb 13, 2007)

2 - 3" on the ground at Hunter at 11:11
Fine powdery snow so far - good woods base stuff..  18 degrees out.

Tomorrow afternoon will be epic..    Forecast of 5 inches an hour in some places(!!!!)


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so pumped - we leave Sunday for a week's vacation in Quebec.  And, I have new skis.  Does it get any better?


----------



## castlerock (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sugarbush update*

11:18 PM. Nothing yet. Thermometer -17C, at Sugarbush. DMC, I'll be in the woods we skied. get back up here. The weather reports (Braatens especially) are reading like porn.


----------



## Zand (Feb 13, 2007)

Currently have about 1" here with a temp of 8.


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 14, 2007)

Still dry here in Burlington.


----------



## MadPadraic (Feb 14, 2007)

Snowing in central park, but not much


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 14, 2007)

Waking up to sleet with temperatures in the mid-teens.  Good thing I just live, not ski in NJ!


----------



## Justin10 (Feb 14, 2007)

Just woke up for a couple inches here and making the not so good choice of trying to drive to cannon soon......for everyone going somewhere today, have a great day, you've waited for it all year!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Lightly snowing now in NW CT.



Well, we picked up a dusting overnight and now have sleet on and off. Looks like this is going to be one big BUST, at least in terms of any snow for CT. :-? Hope the North country is faring better...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2007)

college is closed, 4" on the ground so far, powder day, i'm going skiing!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> college is closed, 4" on the ground so far, powder day, i'm going skiing!!!!



And guess which law school is convinced it must open despite the blizzard warning?  Yep you got it.  Along with everything else they do, makes no sense at all.  :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

The latest:  



> /O.CAN.KBTV.HS.W.0001.000000T0000Z- 070215T1200Z/ /O.NEW.KBTV.BZ.W. 0001.070214T0939Z-070215T1200Z/ ORANGE- WESTERN RUTLAND-WINDSOR-EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... BRADFORD...RANDOLPH...RUTLAND... SPRINGFIELD...WHITE RIVER JUNCTION... EAST WALLINGFORD... KILLINGTON 439 AM EST WED FEB 14 2007
> 
> ...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IS CANCELLED... ...BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 AM EST THURSDAY...
> 
> ...


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2007)

Had some sleet near the MA/NH border earlier...seeing moderate snow now.  Not much on the ground yet, maybe an inch or two.

I don't mind lower accumulations at home if it snows where it counts...


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

13 degrees and sleet is pounding on the front of the house right now (NE facing). Crazy!


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2007)

An inch of sleet down here in NE CT.  Bleh.  I need to move up to NNE.  Weather down here sucks.  Feck this party.


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

We've got several inches already in the Mad River Valley. It looks like I'll be spending most of the day shoveling the decks but I'm not complaining.


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 14, 2007)

hammer said:


> I don't mind lower accumulations at home if it snows where it counts...




Exactly!!!!!

As mentioned above - Heavy Sleet and winds are picking up here in Northern CT


----------



## powderfreak (Feb 14, 2007)

_________________________________________________________________
Burlington Airport Obs...
KBTV 141054Z 35006KT 3/4SM -SN VV003 M17/M19 A3008 RMK AO2 SLP194 *SNINCR 1/9*
 P0005 T11671194=
KBTV 141154Z 34006KT 1/4SM +SN VV002 M17/M19 A3007 RMK AO2 SLP191 *SNINCR 1/10*
 4/010 P0007 60022 70022 T11671194 11156 21167 58014=

To read what you need to know...on the 14th, at 1054z (554am) there was
light snow with 3/4 statute miles visibility.  Temp is minus 17C and
dewpoint is minus 19C...SNINCR 1/9 (I put ** around it) means snow
increasing rapidly, 1" last hour, 9" on the ground (started with 5" I believe).

Then, at 1154z/654am there was heavy snow with another inch in the last
hour, 10" now on the ground.
___________________________________________________________________
Downtown Burlington obs...

I'll call it SN/+SN right now...1"/hr.

Took a new measurement at 7am...

2:00am...snow increases beyond flurries
4:00am...1.5" in two hours.
7:00am...4.25" in five hours.

Adding up real quick...I'm going to try to do hourly measurements depending
on my commitments today...have another area of the board I'll wipe clean
each hour while keeping the other half "as it lies."

Pics:

Plowing the neighbors...
http://tinyurl.com/yntjww
Parking area...
http://tinyurl.com/2ygozb
Front End Loaders are roaming the streets of Burlington this morning...
http://tinyurl.com/yob6eg
http://tinyurl.com/2yvaws
City awakens to Snow.
http://tinyurl.com/264um8

-Scott


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

So I am home right now...law school is closing early.  I have plenty of sh%^ that needs to be done around here....so staying home is a good decision.  

It is coming down right now....we have about 4-6 inches on the ground already.  That is probably the most we have gotten from a storm in the last two seasons!!!  So we are already breaking the 'norm' for the past two seasons.  Roads are really bad and are said to be getting worse.  Oh yeah....Dartmouth College is CLOSED due to the weather. :blink:


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

It's good base making snow here in the Catskills...
Very fine and laying very dense...
I'll be out later when the storm starts to throttle up.


----------



## powderfreak (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> So I am home right now...law school is closing early.  I have plenty of sh%^ that needs to be done around here....so staying home is a good decision.
> 
> It is coming down right now....we have about 4-6 inches on the ground already.  That is probably the most we have gotten from a storm in the last two seasons!!!  So we are already breaking the 'norm' for the past two seasons.  Roads are really bad and are said to be getting worse.  Oh yeah....Dartmouth College is CLOSED due to the weather. :blink:



I'm waiting to see if UVM will close officially...many professors are deciding it on their own (got to stay home with the kids, live a half hour or more away, etc) and just embracing the storm.  Last time UVM officially closed was March 6, 2001.


----------



## clenois (Feb 14, 2007)

5-6 inches here at the base of the mountain. Very soft powder, I tried to make a snowball and couldn't.Patrol is telling me an extra inch or two more at the summit. Plows are definitely doing their job on the roads.  Latest weather is saying 13-19" more throughout the day and 4-6" overnight.

Chris
Mount Snow


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Chris Lenois from Mount Snow reports 5" of powdery snow. Things are setting up well for the gathering on Friday.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 14, 2007)

We have meterological vomit here in Coventry with a mix of Freezing rain, sleet and snow with about 4" or so of white stuff on the ground. The sleet woke me up at about 4am as it was coming down really hard.

It's cold at 18F so hopefully we do not get freezing rain.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

clenois said:


> 5-6 inches here at the base of the mountain. Very soft powder, I tried to make a snowball and couldn't.Patrol is telling me an extra inch or two more at the summit. Plows are definitely doing their job on the roads.  Latest weather is saying 13-19" more throughout the day and 4-6" overnight.
> 
> Chris
> Mount Snow





Greg said:


> Chris Lenois from Mount Snow reports 5" of powdery snow. Things are setting up well for the gathering on Friday.



Ha! Great minds think alike! :beer:

Chris - any pics?


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> It's good base making snow here in the Catskills...
> Very fine and laying very dense...



That's GREAT!


I was a little worried about the catskills when skidbump reported sleet by him in Hyde Park,NY.  That sleet line is a little too close for comfort.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

powderfreak said:


> I'm waiting to see if UVM will close officially...many professors are deciding it on their own (got to stay home with the kids, live a half hour or more away, etc) and just embracing the storm.  Last time UVM officially closed was March 6, 2001.



I remember that storm...we got 24-30 inches at Middlebury.  I had to snowshoe down to shovel out my car.  And the college public affairs office caught me in the act :wink:  I don't know what happened to those pics.


----------



## powderfreak (Feb 14, 2007)

8am obs from Downtown Burlington
:
Temp...5.0F
RH...82%
Wind...variable 5mph (my wind isn't very reliable)

New Snow Last 1 Hour...2.0"
Storm Total Since 2am...6.25"


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2007)

2 in. and still all snow for Dover. Going to buy a 12-9 ticket at gunstock, hopefully no mix in there.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> So I am home right now...law school is closing early.  I have plenty of sh%^ that needs to be done around here....so staying home is a good decision.
> 
> It is coming down right now....we have about 4-6 inches on the ground already.  That is probably the most we have gotten from a storm in the last two seasons!!!  So we are already breaking the 'norm' for the past two seasons.  Roads are really bad and are said to be getting worse.  Oh yeah....Dartmouth College is CLOSED due to the weather. :blink:



TrailBoss will appreciate the magnitude of this one...
Lyndon Institute AND St. J Academy are both closed today :-o


----------



## Brettski (Feb 14, 2007)

my office didn't close, even though we are still getting a constant stream of sleet


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> TrailBoss will appreciate the magnitude of this one...
> Lyndon Institute AND St. J Academy are both closed today :-o



Yep.  My brother, LI's newest English teacher, told me that he did not get a call...had to see it on TV.  

And at 9am in White River Jct, VT: we have heavy snow.  Unofficial TB Stake shows 4-4.5 inches of snow on the hood of my car.  :wink:  Was going to get a pic, but the camera died....


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 14, 2007)

Holy moly, the Academy & LI CLOSED? This must be a first LOL. I went to the Academy and we were never closed. The headmaster would say if he could walk to school, it's open (he lived right next door)!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> Holy moly, the Academy & LI CLOSED? This must be a first LOL. I went to the Academy and we were never closed. The headmaster would say if he could walk to school, it's open (he lived right next door)!



I atually sat up in bed this morning when I heard this on the radio :grin:


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here in the north dirty jerz- the only schools that are open amid the Ice Storm warning are my law school and my girlfriends law school. WTF. Anyway...hopefully all of you northerners remember where the "take a picture" button on your camera is...those of us stuck down here need some stoke.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> I atually sat up in bed this morning when I heard this on the radio :grin:



Actually, I can remember SJA closing on another occasion.  And LI has been much more liberal in their closing policies as of late...Mr. Hilton uses his "headmaster's days" while a former HM did not...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> And LI has been much more liberal in their closing policies as of late...Mr. Hilton uses his "headmaster's days" while a former HM did not...



True... SJA closing is what actually surprised me the most


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Lets see some pictures!!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 14, 2007)

coating of snow/sleet here on LI .....not bad at all...fun driving in the Audi this morning though!!  We are getting hosed on this one, but i'm glad its dumping where it counts!!  Why Why Why do i live on this island???


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> Lets see some pictures!!!!



Unless you want a pic of a parking lot of cars with 3-4 inches of snow on them you are going to have to be patient and wait until the people who are actually out in the snow report in. Most likely late this afternoon.

I may try to get out and take some pics at lunchtime.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been posting pics on the NELSAP board...I'll throw up the link there (MODS-hope its OK), that way I don't have to do any extra uploading all over the 'net today!

http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic10675


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

15 degrees and still wind driven sleet here. The wind has really picked up in that last hour. I'm curious to know where the snow line is. I'd like to see some reports from further NW CT and the Berkshires...


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2007)

Its 11 degrees and its f*cking SLEETING. WTF?!?!?!


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 14, 2007)

The weather chick on the TV says it's gonna be 64*F and sunny today here in San Francisco...........

Flying back to Boston tomorrow night.  Hope I don't get stuck out here an extra day.......


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2007)

Valentines 2007: BUST OF THE CENTURY. How the hell does it sleet when its 11 degrees? Is the upper atmosphere really screwed up that bad?

Did I mention we only managed to squeeze 2" out of this one?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> 15 degrees and still wind driven sleet here. The wind has really picked up in that last hour. I'm curious to know where the snow line is. I'd like to see some reports from further NW CT and the Berkshires...



i poured over every report i could get my hands on to try to get a handle on this.  Basically, its gonna stay sleet in all of ct until late this afternoon when the snow line should creep into far northwestern ct.  I would bet even Mt Snow is going to see some mixing as it seems as if the midlevel warming is making it pretty far north.  whatever, the backend should cover that up nicely up there but for us and sundown, it dont look good at all.  

and i agree with Zand, i left my house it was 16 freakin degrees and sleet.  16 degrees is god damn cold for snow around here and we get sleet instead.


----------



## knuckledragger (Feb 14, 2007)

It's 3 degrees and we have a foot plus so far in Starksboro for you MRG and bush people out there.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 14, 2007)

It was 11 degrees here last night with sleet. The nws really overforecasted their totals. They said 15-20 inches for here and we will be lucky to get six. That upper atmosphere must be 20000000000 degrees.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Zand said:


> Valentines 2007: BUST OF THE CENTURY. How the hell does it sleet when its 11 degrees? Is the upper atmosphere really screwed up that bad?
> 
> Did I mention we only managed to squeeze 2" out of this one?



Just taking another one for the team. If it stays predominantly snow north of Mass, I'm okay with that.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Very heavy sleet mixed in with snow here at home and 21F. I am going into work for a few hours now.


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm pissed because I spent $65 on snowmobile trail passes yesterday and now I won't even be able to ride them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

Heavy snow at 10:20 am.  Picking up now.  We have 5.5 inches at my unofficial stake...as you can see below.  It is cold.  No mixed sh%^ at all.  

















I am 30 miles east of Killington, 35 miles NW of Sunapee, and 70 miles south of Burke.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like some really heavy precip is about to move into the Catskills/Southern ADKs/Western New England:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice radar clip, Greg.  As you can see, the radar indicates that there is a solid block of cold air sitting over New England and the moisture is running into it.  It is all snow here, but further south that warm air is getting in there.

And FWIW the track is sending the moisture from the S into VT right up good old I-91.  So shadowing from the Whites is minimal right now for N-VT.


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, it's started to pick up in a serious way here. I can't do anything but guess at this point, but I'm sure we're north of a foot already.

I've received about six calls this morning of this nature, "Hi, I'd like to make a reservation for this weekend..." Way, way late at this point. What really cracked me up is that after I told one guy that we had no rooms, he said, "So how is the weather looking for this weekend? Do you guys have any snow?" Dude, what planet do you live on?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

This thing is EXPLODING!

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/nwatl/loop-avn.html


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> I'll be in Warren, VT in three weeks...there is a God



First week of March? Me too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> This thing is EXPLODING!
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/nwatl/loop-avn.html



More confirmation that, at this point, the snow is coming up from due S which means that interior sections are getting it!  No shadowing for the NEK at this point....the moisture is riding right up the Conn. River Valley...much like the Hurricane of '38 (IIRC).  

This just means that places like Jay may get screwed because Killington, Stowe, 'Bush, and the rest of the Greens are eating their lunch.  Jay gets the moisture from the W, NW, N, NE but south it is at the end of the chain of Green Mtns.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2007)

clenois said:


> 5-6 inches here at the base of the mountain. Very soft powder, I tried to make a snowball and couldn't.Patrol is telling me an extra inch or two more at the summit. Plows are definitely doing their job on the roads.  Latest weather is saying 13-19" more throughout the day and 4-6" overnight.
> 
> Chris
> Mount Snow



Thursday is going to be great, but so is Friday. Stoked!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Thursday is going to be great, but so is Friday. Stoked!!



There are going to be epic conditions for at least 4-5 days from this storm depending on where you look


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Here in the north dirty jerz- the only schools that are open amid the Ice Storm warning are my law school and my girlfriends law school. WTF. Anyway...hopefully all of you northerners remember where the "take a picture" button on your camera is...those of us stuck down here need some stoke.


 
We're neighbors.


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

You know, you can really see what a fine line it is between getting screwed and getting the storm of your dreams. Just slightly south and CT, RI, LI, etc., would be getting hammered (like last year's Valentine's Day Storm) while up here in Vermont we'd get very little. But just to the north, at, say, Tremblant, it doesn't look like they'll get anything.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

The front of my house faces almost exactly NE. It sounds like it's being sandblasted...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> There are going to be epic conditions for at least 4-5 days from this storm depending on where you look



I'll be out Fri-Mon.

Friday at Mt. Snow looking good so far. Haven't been there after a storm in years. It's gonna be good.

Northeast slopes of Catskills getting pounded, good for Hunter trips Sat-Mon. More than a few woods shots ought to be skiable. Sweet.

And the MRV is getting the brunt of this one so far...good for my trip there in 3 weeks.

So this storm is a beauty by all my standards even if it's farting sleet at my house. Hey, less shoveling for me after work.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> The front of my house faces almost exactly NE. It sounds like it's being sandblasted...


 

Same here except that we are mixing with snow from time to time. I wonder what driving will be like.

About 4-5" of white stuff on the ground.


----------



## Ski Diva (Feb 14, 2007)

LOTS of snow out there right now and still coming down here in Plymouth, VT. Must be about 6" at least, near as I can tell from my window.

Tomorrow should be incredible!!!!!


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

Here are some pictures as of ten minutes ago and it feels like it's just getting started. We're obviously dead center here in the MRV. I'm already having difficulty just finding a place to put all the snow cleared from the back deck. Enjoy.


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, it's actually snowing now. Temp is 12, wind chill is -10, winds are sustained at 25-30, gusting to 40.


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice... King... nice...glad to hear ya finally got a holiday Weekend and snow to match up.   

Good Stuff


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Heavy snow at 10:20 am.  Picking up now.  We have 5.5 inches at my unofficial stake...as you can see below.  It is cold.  No mixed sh%^ at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Took friday off, day before I head to Florida for work, and will make my way to Killington. This couldn't be more sweet right now.


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2007)

NOW we have a storm. Visibility is under 1/4 mile and the snow is coming down. Let's hope it stays snow now.


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 14, 2007)

Snowing like a bastard here in Burlington. UVM did indeed cancel effective at 12 noon today (I feel bad for the few friends who had to go to morning classes). I'm guessing maybe 8 inches on the ground right now but it's really started to pick up.

In the words of the great Carl Spackler, "I don't think the heavy stuff is gonna come down for a while"


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> In the words of the great Carl Spackler, "I don't think the heavy stuff is gonna come down for a while"



Funny - I quoted that to a friend today... Classis,,,,


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

Just heard the forecast.  Water to snow ratio is WAY high...meaning that 1" of rain is yielding 15-20" of snow!     With that ratio, and the forecast of 1-2" of melted precip, we are talking snow totals between 15-30" by the time this thing is over, at least according to Fairbanks Museum!!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 14, 2007)

Here in SNE all i have is maybe a half inch of snow and pellets blasting off the windows, as usual the snow missed us which doesnt bother me much because there are no mountains around here on the shoreline but just goes to show you those forcasters have no clue what they are predicting even 12hours out.


----------



## takeahike46er (Feb 14, 2007)

About a foot of snow here in Saratoga.  The 12 o'clock news had reports from the NWS of 18" of snow in Herkimer County (Southern Adirondacks).  Gore should be picking up a ton of snow out of this!  With all their glades open, anyone who has not had a chance to ski Gore should really take this opportunity to check it out.  Its glades are among THE best.


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 14, 2007)

takeahike46er said:


> About a foot of snow here in Saratoga.  The 12 o'clock news had reports from the NWS of 18" of snow in Herkimer County (Southern Adirondacks).  Gore should be picking up a ton of snow out of this!  With all their glades open, anyone who has not had a chance to ski Gore should really take this opportunity to check it out.  Its glades are among THE best.




Just spoke to my brother in Albany who says it's snowing hard there.  "It looks like the end of the world" was his exact quote - yippee!


----------



## castlerock (Feb 14, 2007)

*Quick lunch break, check work email*

Sugarbush 12:39PM, Puking outside 18"+ already at the bottom, Had a phenomenal morning , going back out. You have to stick to the high angle stuff to move.


----------



## clenois (Feb 14, 2007)

Love that snow to water ratio factoid, Trailboss. The powder is staying pretty dry here. We're definitely talking a foot right now and it looks like it's coming down harder. 

Patrol has opened almost every trail now (102 out of 106) including tree terrain on every face. (You know those guys are having a blast out there today.) We should be 100% open for your Friday vsiit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

WCAX reported 10" at Killington and 12" at Jay before 12 noon.  At 12:30, I had 7.5" at the "unofficial Trailboss stake" and it was coming down hard:


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

Just can't keep the snow off the Subby today...  :-o


----------



## Ski Diva (Feb 14, 2007)

1PM and there's one foot of snow in Plymouth, VT (just south of Killington). Still dumping like crazy.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

clenois said:


> Love that snow to water ratio factoid, Trailboss. The powder is staying pretty dry here. We're definitely talking a foot right now and it looks like it's coming down harder.
> 
> Patrol has opened almost every trail now (102 out of 106) including tree terrain on every face. (You know those guys are having a blast out there today.) We should be 100% open for your Friday vsiit.



Nice soft bumps on natural snow terrain? Awesome. Gonna be a classic!


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice soft bumps on natural snow terrain? Awesome. Gonna be a classic!



Alll day in the woods and bumps.



EPIC.  Can't wait!


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

BTW, still ALL SLEET here. We're up to 20F and that the high so far for the day. Visiblity is down a bit suggesting some fine snow may be mixing in.


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

castlerock said:


> Sugarbush 12:39PM, Puking outside 18"+ already at the bottom, Had a phenomenal morning , going back out. You have to stick to the high angle stuff to move.


 
And it's still pounding at about 2" per hour. I just finished shoveling for the third time and there was already another 1 to 1 1/2 inches on the part of the deck where I'd started. I had a 12 foot pile of snow off the back deck and had to get down there and excavate in order to move anything more off. This is going to be insane by the time it's all over


----------



## rob56789 (Feb 14, 2007)

Why is it icing at my house when its like 15 degrees?


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> BTW, still ALL SLEET here. We're up to 20F and that the high so far for the day. Visiblity is down a bit suggesting some fine snow may be mixing in.



FWIW - Just switched over to heavy snow here in Broad Brook CT


----------



## chrisk (Feb 14, 2007)

warm air aloft


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 14, 2007)

It was icing here when it was 13 degrees and turned to snow when we raised to 23 degrees. It all has to do with the effect the presence of the low has on the upper atmosphere temperatures.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

pepperdawg said:


> FWIW - Just switched over to heavy snow here in Broad Brook CT



Nice! You're at a similar latitude as Sundown. Wonder what it's doing there...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> BTW, still ALL SLEET here. We're up to 20F and that the high so far for the day. Visiblity is down a bit suggesting some fine snow may be mixing in.



All sleet, all day here in Southbury.  After breaking up the sheets of sleet on the drive way I just pulled out the backpack leaf blower.  It had to save me at least an hour. The cool thing is that the driveway is bone dry after the sleet is blown away.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

Still all snow here in WRJ.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 14, 2007)

what a mess here..schools closed...roads not plowed, ice everywhere....shoveled and salted last night.....also called to say I'd be telecommuting

Nice to be under the covers hearing the sleet hit the windows....started Valentines day early ;-)


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2007)

Went back over to snow here after sleeting for the past 2 hours. The wind is starting to switch direction as its more from the north now and gusts are up to 55. Temp hasn't even gone above 13 yet.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

Over a foot here in St. Jay at lunch time and still puking. Went out for a little excursion on the snowshoes. Jon (guy I work with) was on CC skis. The owners dog went along too.












Short little movie


----------



## Birdman829 (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutely nuking in Burlington. At least a foot on the ground but probably more (hard to tell with all the drifting). Visibility is about 100 yards so I hope no one is planning on trying to drive up to VT today.


----------



## JD (Feb 14, 2007)

Just back from Mansfield.  XC skiied the mtn. and new golf course.  Moderate snow with 4 inches down when I got up.  6-8 new when i got there.  At 11ish it intensified, and we are now getting pummled.  I would say 18 new at the mtn. at 2 pm.  And dumping.  No wind yet.  Skied lower Goat and Waterfall on the alpinas.  Really nice snow.  Not super fluff, but moderately dense, and almost granular, but light.  Not what I would call blower, but   as the temp drops we could see it end as fluff.  I would call tomorrow a sure thing at this point.


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 14, 2007)

The wind has really started to pick up over this way. I'd say we have anywhere from a foot to a foot & a half. It's really hard to tell as everything is drifting. This is awesome!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 14, 2007)

Was raining hard 30min ago here on the island, still mixing back and fourth...slushy/wet mess out there, roads are fine...not a big deal, but people around here are 'hunkering down'  too funny.....


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 14, 2007)

nice- 
whiteface web cam just shows dumpage.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

2:45pm Report:

Dumping hard now.  11-12" of snow.  I give that range because my stake is now too short and the snow seems to have drifted a bit on the hood of the car.  Some pics:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

Serious dumpage here in St Jay. Work is sending everyone home. :-o   Will have picts from tomorrow morning.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

21.2F. Wasn't doing anything for a while. It just started sleeting...............again...... :roll:


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> 21.2F. Wasn't doing anything for a while. It just started sleeting...............again...... :roll:



HEY.  No eye rolling.  Just fill your head with thoughts of mt snow on friday.









The thoughts should probably not include me there though lest they turn nightmarish, naturally.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Marc said:


> HEY.  No eye rolling.  Just fill your head with thoughts of mt snow on friday.



True. I've just about given up on Sundown tonight. Just did the driveway with the "sleetblower" and I wouldn't want to ski on that stuff. About ready to crack open the Grey Goose....


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> True. I've just about given up on Sundown tonight. Just did the driveway with the "sleetblower" and I wouldn't want to ski on that stuff. About ready to crack open the Grey Goose....



I was considering hitting Woodbury for an hour or two.  Not looking promising...


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Snow winding down here in NJ. KEEP THOSE PICS COMING! THANK YOU TRAILBOSS FOR THE EXCELLENT PHOTOGRAPHY.


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

It is UNREAL up here right now. I just finished my fourth pass of shoveling for the day and there is already 3-4 inches on the first part, so I'll be back out in about twenty minutes. Anyone in the MRV measured within the last half hour or so? We've got to be at 25 inches already. Maybe more? The snow is coming down so hard that it looks like twilight out there.

Our plow guy just came again and in the few minutes when everything was clear a little sedan limped into the parking lot. Seems they'd driven all the way up from Long Island today. Crazy. They have reservations at Sugarbush Inn but can't get up the Access Road.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 14, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I am hoping to be able to make my flight out of Bradley on thursday morning to Denver.




Still closed as of ten minutes ago, few people in my office have been missing flights. Tomorrow shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

Here are some pictures taken about fifteen minutes ago. Compare them to the ones above and keep in mind this is only two hours later!


----------



## takeahike46er (Feb 14, 2007)

The 'dacks are getting destroyed right now!  An extremely heavy band of snow is hovering over the entire high peaks area continuing south to western Warren County.  Snow depths were already 33" at Lake Colden and 4 - 4.5 feet at 4000ft BEFORE the storm.  After?  Stayed tuned to this site:  http://lakeplacid.com/shared/whattodo/conditions-xc.cfm#backcountry


----------



## Skier75 (Feb 14, 2007)

Been snowing all day here....well there was a lull between about 10:00am-12m, back at it and coming down pretty hard here in Barrington, NH. I'd have to say we've got about at least a foot, maybe a little more. I'm not that great at estimating. If I can attach pics I will.

What's everyone's thoughts about winds on Friday??? We wanted to hit Sugarloaf, but afraid that, normally after a storm like this there's heavy winds, which in turn will have some holds on chairlifts......now I'm not sure what we'll do. Thoughts?


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

Skier75 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts about winds on Friday??? We wanted to hit Sugarloaf, but afraid that, normally after a storm like this there's heavy winds, which in turn will have some holds on chairlifts......now I'm not sure what we'll do. Thoughts?



It's interesting that you say that. It was supposed to be very windy today, but I haven't felt so much as a single gust. Of course, visibility is very low due to the heavy snow, but other than that, today would have been awesome. I really wanted to get away, but I have to keep access cleared. 

But tomorrow, I'm up there. Wind or no wind. :beer:


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 14, 2007)

Skier75, when is sugarloaf not windy?  

We have had a few big gust here in NH but nothing to bad, I have no clue what friday has in store for us,


----------



## Skier75 (Feb 14, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> Skier75, when is sugarloaf not windy?
> 
> We have had a few big gust here in NH but nothing to bad, I have no clue what friday has in store for us,



True....but our main concern is taking a day off to drive all the way up there only to find nothing opened??? Can't imagine that would be the case, since the ski resorts have to be loving this, finailly!!!


----------



## JD (Feb 14, 2007)

24 inches in town in Stowe.  Still snowing  like crazy'  Looks like we got a few more hours before it starts to ease up.  Couldn't imagine a more perfect storm track.  'dacks got plastered.  Be careful over there!


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Snowing a bit now and the Grey Goose is flowing...


----------



## Ski Diva (Feb 14, 2007)

(Plymouth, VT) -- The wind picked up here about an hour ago. It's pretty brutal out there. NUKING snow. I think we have somewhere between 18 inches and two feet, with no sign of a let up.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 14, 2007)

Plattekill is now reporting 29" and still snowing!


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

KingM said:


> Here are some pictures taken about fifteen minutes ago. Compare them to the ones above and keep in mind this is only two hours later!



Michael - those pictures are simple rad. I wish I was up there....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Michael - those pictures are simple rad. I wish I was up there....


AHHHH.....Thursday AM on the rock would make my season!!


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 14, 2007)

We have about 6" of snow/sleet on the ground and driving to/from work was an adventure. We made it 99% of the way home and got stuck 500' from our house on the steep drive.

I had to leave the car by the neighbor and wait for the plow to come until we could get my car in my garage.

Currently it is snowing lightly.


----------



## clenois (Feb 14, 2007)

15-18 inches by closing today. Wind has picked up so it's getting hard to measure. They say the storm has stalled over us and we due for up to 3 feet. Ski Patrol opened EVERYTHING today! We've got photos and video on the home page. Thanks y'all for your interest. 

Chris Lenois
Mount Snow


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Michael - those pictures are simple rad. I wish I was up there....



Yes, so do I. LOL.

Not complaining about all the shoveling, just saying there could be, uhm, somewhere I'd rather have been today.


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

At least 2' on the ground at Hunter...  maybe 3' in places after it's all said and done...
it was an epic epic epic day...  Smiles all around...  Snow got pretty thick towards the end there but we were diggin out freshies until the lift stopped...
Was in the woods and everything...  insane...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> At least 2' on the ground at Hunter...  maybe 3' in places after it's all said and done...
> it was an epic epic epic day...  Smiles all around...  Snow got pretty thick towards the end there but we were diggin out freshies until the lift stopped...
> Was in the woods and everything...  insane...


Pics...Vid? I know you have some.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

clenois said:


> 15-18 inches by closing today. Wind has picked up so it's getting hard to measure. They say the storm has stalled over us and we due for up to 3 feet. Ski Patrol opened EVERYTHING today! We've got photos and video on the home page. Thanks y'all for your interest.
> 
> Chris Lenois
> Mount Snow



Thanks Chris! I can't wait for Friday!!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Pics...Vid? I know you have some.



Nope..  A friend has some video - I'll post it when he gets it to me...
It was just way to ugly out... in a good way...


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Doug - Purna today?


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Doug - Purna today?



Nope...   Too bumpy...  And everyone headed over there when it opened...

180 may have hit it but I was sticking to the reserved suff (22X2)...

=


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> (22X2)...
> 
> =



No idea. My math is bad, Remember - I'm on the vodka to numb the pain of watching sleet fall all day.... 

Seriously, I'm happy the Catskills/ADKs/NNE scored today!


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

22x2=44


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> 22x2=44



:lol: You missed the sarcasm.... :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2007)

unbelievable. boot to knee deep auto refreshing powder from open to close, untracked powder every single run boot deep a rule on the trails, knee deep often in the woods. best day of skiing ever. tomorrow will be even better.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Feb 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> 22x2=44



But was there 22" on 44?


----------



## KingM (Feb 14, 2007)

One more piece of snowporn for you poor southerners. Open at your own risk...likely to induce multiple snowgasms.

And the amazing thing is that it's still coming down as hard as ever.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

KingM said:


> One more piece of snowporn for you poor southerners. Open at your own risk...likely to induce multiple snowgasms.
> 
> And the amazing thing is that it's still coming down as hard as ever.


We'll be skiing the Bush in 19 short days... Can't wait!


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 14, 2007)

20" at Whiteface today. Thigh deep drifts could be found everywhere with the wind. Tracks were filling in almost immediately. Literally, the best day of riding Ive ever had in my life! Its only snowing harder now, and I cant wait for tomorrow to be even better.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 14, 2007)

Reports of 30+ inches of powder at Sugarbush on Skimrv forum!


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Trailboss what are you up to in accumulation? I just decided I'm going up after school tomorrow, therefore taking Friday off and staying until Tuesday or Wednesday. It just sounds too good!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 14, 2007)

*40" +*

Left the Bush at about 5:30, had trouble finding my car as all the cars were just big white lumps. 40" so far and like King said it's still snowing hard. Maybe get some pics tomorrow.

This is at my place at pretty much the same elevation as King about a mile away. The hill got more. The windows measure 40" vertically.


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my Explorer at the base of Mt. Ellen at Sugarbush:


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2007)

About 4" packed in sleet here. Probably would've been around 8" if it was all fluff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

TwinTips21 said:


> Trailboss what are you up to in accumulation? I just decided I'm going up after school tomorrow, therefore taking Friday off and staying until Tuesday or Wednesday. It just sounds too good!



At 4:45pm we had about 13-14".  Have not been out since.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Feb 14, 2007)

went skiing at elk PA we have about 18 inches . The snow was great but some people just cant drive.


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

Now the wind is starting to kick in here in the Catskills...
It's going to be "drifty" tomorrow...


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> Now the wind is starting to kick in here in the Catskills...
> It's going to be "drifty" tomorrow...



I won't be making it to the 'skills this weekend, but how are the trees on Hunter West?


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2007)

Crazy North wind here tonight. We have drifting sleet.


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> I won't be making it to the 'skills this weekend, but how are the trees on Hunter West?



Looking sweet...  Ducked in and out of trees today a few times..


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

Just heard on WCAX that the State of Vermont has pretty much declared a snow emergency...all non-essential travel is prohibited and *all commercial trucks are being forced to stop travel on the highways.*  In my life, I have NEVER seen them do that before.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Does everyone think the roads will be ok for going up tomorrow at around 3 (meaning i will be hitting vt at around 6)?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Just heard on WCAX that the State of Vermont has pretty much declared a snow emergency...all non-essential travel is prohibited and *all commercial trucks are being forced to stop travel on the highways.*  In my life, I have NEVER seen them do that before.



Yea...just heard that on the radio, I too have never seen something like this. Like you guys have been saying it's windy out there now. Alot of employees are staying tonight at the Sugarbush Inn.



> Does everyone think the roads will be ok for going up tomorrow at around 3 (meaning i will be hitting vt at around 6)?


The latest weather report I heard is that the snow is supposed to basically stop by morning but it will remain windy. Call 1-800-ICY-ROAD for up to the minute road conditions for any road or area in Vermont you might be driving to.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2007)

_Waterbury, Vermont - February 14, 2007_
Vermont Emergency Management is asking all Vermonters to stay off the roads unless travel is absolutely necessary.   
Road conditions are nearly impassable. Cars are barely making headway even on major routes like Shelburne Road. T
he state of Vermont has issued an emergency travel advisory. Authorities say if you don't have to travel tonight, stay at home. And all tractor trailers have now been ordered off the interstates and all state roads.
Forty plainclothes state troopers have been ordered to reinforce the uniformed division in patrolling roads and helping motorists.   
There have been no reports of power outages or serious injuries as a result of the blizzard. 
Essex, Warren and Clinton Counties in New York have all declared a state of emergency.

http://www.wcax.com/Global/story.asp?S=6088280


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2007)

funny thing happened today when i was heading up to burke. visibility was so bad, i accidentally took the off ramp instead of the on ramp on I-91 on an exit i have taken hundreds of times before. i realized my error pretty quickly before any issues, i decided to take route 5 instead after that incident. aside from the snow falling faster than the plows can handle it, visibility is seriously compromised. even if it stops snowing tomorrow, the blowing snow from the wind will still be an issue for travel.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> funny thing happened today when i was heading up to burke. visibility was so bad, i accidentally took the off ramp instead of the on ramp on I-91 on an exit i have taken hundreds of times before. i realized my error pretty quickly before any issues, i decided to take route 5 instead after that incident. aside from the snow falling faster than the plows can handle it, visibility is seriously compromised. even if it stops snowing tomorrow, the blowing snow from the wind will still be an issue for travel.



River... Where was the best snow? I'm thinking Wildnerness to Caveman or Throbulator for dawn patrol in the morning. I am also curious about Jungle. Any recommendations?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2007)

NEK, tough choice tomorrow. one factor you may want to consider is getting in some powder on an open trail. jungle would present a pretty cool opportunity to get a long and sick tree shot (powder was particularly deep in Jungle and Birches but Jungle got well played... should be completely refilled by tomorrow morning). while also getting a huge hit of pleasantly steep high speed powder charging on willoughby. the dumps into the east bowl give you a run out situation. dixieland is the longest glade off that side, i did it twice including a run at about 3:15 that was primo with all other tracks filled in. high speed pillows, baby. caveman looked like it had more tracks looking up from the bottom, but i think caveman has a more consistent pitch compared to dixie which has a few flats spots and traverses. check your PMs for some additional dirt and recommendations


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 14, 2007)

Also just heard that I-87 is closed between exits 28 and 33. Watch the new york state conditions here: (click the interactive map on the right)

https://www.nysdot.gov/portal/page/...eration/travel-info-ny/winter-travel-advisory


----------



## thebigo (Feb 15, 2007)

It took us over 7 hours to drive home from killington to exeter nh last night. On a normal day it is 2 hours door to door. There is an insane amount of snow at killington, trip report to come later.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 15, 2007)

*Warren/Waitsfield vt*

Too much snow....I don't think so....lol


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Too much snow....I don't think so....lol



  

I have to move...


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

I grabbed yesterday's Intellicast loop. Enjoy:


----------



## KingM (Feb 15, 2007)

48 inches at the top at Sugarbush.

I'm still shoveling today. Finally got the car out of what had turned into a snowbank. Got all the decks cleared. Cut an access tunnel (yes, tunnel) through to the hot tub access panel and shut-off. I still need to cut a tunnel to the wood pile (should have brought more inside--doh!) and we've got some five foot drifts near where people parked last night that will need to be plowed. The landscape out there is surreal. Filled with things that look like terrain features, or buried trees (only I know the ground underneath is flat). The back deck, at twelve feet looks like it's at ground level.

Wow.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

KingM said:


> 48 inches at the top at Sugarbush.
> 
> I'm still shoveling today. Finally got the car out of what had turned into a snowbank. Got all the decks cleared. Cut an access tunnel (yes, tunnel) through to the hot tub access panel and shut-off. I still need to cut a tunnel to the wood pile (should have brought more inside--doh!) and we've got some five foot drifts near where people parked last night that will need to be plowed. The landscape out there is surreal. Filled with things that look like terrain features, or buried trees (only I know the ground underneath is flat). The back deck, at twelve feet looks like it's at ground level.
> 
> Wow.



Pics man, pics!


----------



## KingM (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Pics man, pics!



There is no hill under either of those snowbanks. The ground is level all along there. My kids have had a blast playing in the snow. They're chomping at the bit to go skiing with the school tomorrow, although I told them the school would probably keep them to groomers so they didn't get in (literally) over their heads.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2007)

Just posted a Burke trip report from this mornings outing.


http://forums.alpinezone.com/13851-burke-2-15-07-dawn-powder-patrol.html?highlight=burke


----------

